# Making a Playlist & Burning CD



## oldman (Apr 2, 2022)

Does anyone know of a free download or an inexpensive utility that I can use/buy to make a playlist of songs and burn them to a CD? Thanks.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 2, 2022)

oldman said:


> Does anyone know of a free download or an inexpensive utility that I can use/buy to make a playlist of songs and burn them to a CD? Thanks.


Does it have to be a CD? Are you able to use a thumb drive instead?


----------



## charry (Apr 2, 2022)

Spotify I use to download music


----------



## David777 (Apr 2, 2022)

I used the free audacity application to crudely freely record audio frequency music from FM radio and youtube for personal use only with its output mp3 files on my computer.  From those computer masters was able to load those files using standard playlist M3U syntax onto my three MP3 players.  Could also have output into wav or a long list of other standards. The above noted, audacity is not a program for computer novices as it is a comprehensive app that requires reading documentation.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2022)

charry said:


> Spotify I use to download music


But don't you need a paid subscription to be able to download ?

Re the OP: I used to be able to do it in iTunes which has now turned into Apple Music which I believe one needs to pay to access downloadable music. I'm now using Google's You Tube Music but it's sucky. It used to be Google Play music and we could download. With YT Music, can't even download tunes but have to use other sources then drag the downloaded music from desktop into YT music.  Dumb!


----------



## Nathan (Apr 2, 2022)

oldman said:


> Does anyone know of a free download or an inexpensive utility that I can use/buy to make a playlist of songs and burn them to a CD? Thanks.


Do you have the songs in questions saved as files on your computer? Or are you wanting to download songs from some source on the internet?
If you have a media player like the one Windows has, you can make playlists.  I would prefer VLC or Audacious over the Window media player


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 2, 2022)

Depends on the computer program you are using Windows or Apple? I use Apple MacBook Pro but I don't have an internal cd/dvd drive for burning. To compensate, I use a HP external drive that allows me to burn discs. 
Some computers have a slide open cd/DVD burner drawer. There are several free disk burning apps for Apple and Windows. Search disk burning apps for Windows, Mac or Linux. 

To find and download free music is your computer search for free music to download.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 2, 2022)

Youtube music with youtube to mp3 downloader https://mediahuman.com


----------



## oldman (Apr 5, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Do you have the songs in questions saved as files on your computer? Or are you wanting to download songs from some source on the internet?
> If you have a media player like the one Windows has, you can make playlists.  I would prefer VLC or Audacious over the Window media player


I have the songs on files in my desktop computer. I will try one of these that you have recommended.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 5, 2022)

I tried audacity  due to the fact that many on the internet said it was free and it was the best.  I don't know but maybe audacity and my computer had some electronic conflict as I wasted 2 weeks on the darn program and it just wouldn't work.  I guess it was just me!  I ended up with FairStars CD Ripper and it worked wonders.  It was free too.  Remember you want a program that will work for you.  Best of luck.  I have recorded well over 400 CDs over the last couple of decades with up to 70 minutes music on each one.  Trouble is I'll never live long enough to enjoy all that great music.



www.fairstars.com › cd_ripper


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 5, 2022)

I just copy the audio files to my phone and listen to them with Bluetooth earbuds. I guess if I wanted to play them on the stereo system through traditional speakers, I could cast them from my phone. I do that with videos sometimes.

Or if I want to share some, I copy them to my Google drive into a shareable directory. I'm not sure why anyone would use a CD in this day and age. It's old technology.


----------



## oldman (Apr 21, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Does it have to be a CD? Are you able to use a thumb drive instead?


I wanted a CD only because one of our portable radios we use in Florida only has a CD player. I’ll probably ditch it and get a speaker that uses a flash drive.

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Spe...peaker+that+uses+a+flash+drive,aps,254&sr=8-4


----------

